# Mk2 4-Lug Brakes into Mk3 Jetta? Same axles?



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Well my boy bought my cross-drilled G60 front brakes from my mk2 gti thats now junked... it comes with the spindles and everything... i got one problem tho... its a '96 Mk3 jetta 2.slo. Yes the bolt pattern is 4 x 100 but im worried that when we re-install the axles, they splines wont fit into the hub...
Are Mk3 8V Axles the same as Mk2 8V axles???
Any help will be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Mk2 4-Lug Brakes into Mk3 Jetta? Same axles? (Grifkylian)*

Your friend only needs to install the Calipers and brackets, rotors and brake hoses.
No need to swap the MK3 spindles (uprights), they are the same as the 16v MK2 256mm brakes (same as Corrado G60, all have the same part #).
So just take the rotors and the calipers off the MK2 spindles, install them onto his Mk3 spindles.
Flush the brakes, and enjoy new stopping power.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

oh i hear u man
the reason im asking is bc the brake rotors, pads, calipers and such are already on the spindle, and he wants to just take the old brake setup out and install my brakes lol


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*

You'll mess the alignment if you remove the spindles.
Just an added expense. Do it how ever you like, but it's only 2 bolts for the caliper carrier.
Just takes a few minutes to install.
It'll take longer to flush the brakes than the install, unless you own a power bleeder like I have (Mityvac air powered, not the hand pump which I also own).
Best of luck and be safe, use jack stands.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

my boy said he's doin the alignment himself at his dad's shop... but these spindles are for an 8V Mk2... and i just wanna know if they'll fit Mk3 8V Axles too...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*

8v with G60? Sure the spindles are not 16v?
Mk2 8v spindles don't fit Audi Girling 60 calipers, Corrado G60, MK2 16v or Mk3 calipers and rotors. Look carefully at these pictures, the Mk2 8v has a pad carrier built-in to the spindle, you can't remove it to mount bigger rotors. 
*Mk2 8v.*








*Mk2 16v, Corrado G60, 16V Passat, Mk3 are like this.*








The outer joint splines will fit.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

i gotta check... thanks a bunch man i really appreciate it


----------

